# Ramos' ADA Mini-S



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

*Tank*:
ADA Mini-S
*Light*:
Ott-Lite x2 (13W, 6500K)
*Substrate*:
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
*Filter*:
Red Sea Nano Filter
*CO2*:
None (Might DIY later though)
*Ferts*:
1/2 Pump ADA Brighty-K 3X Week


*Flora*: 
Marsellia minuta
Java Fern 'Windelov'
Crypt wallissii

*Fauna*:
Possibly White Cloud Mountain Minnows, or Boraras brigittae​



I'll be setting this up low-tech, I'm thinking a 13W Ott-Lite. Going to use a Red Sea Nano filter, and planning to use Aquasoil for the planted area in here and white sand for the rest of the tank. I'm thinking I should do a wood scape since my other tank is a rock scape. 
As far as plants, I've got some Java Fern 'Windelov' on its way here, along with various other plants from my brothers tank. The plan is to work what I can into this tank. I don't plan to use much Aquasoil in here, so I may be able to just take it from my other tank and have this running over the weekend!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks like the tank will have some nice stereo sound LOL.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

cant wait to see this one up and running!


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Looks like the tank will have some nice stereo sound LOL.


Yup! Haha I'm excited to get this rolling, my brother hasn't shipped the plants out yet so it probably won't be till Wednesday that I get them. If I'm not mistaken the plant list (that I"m getting) should look something like this:

Java Fern 'Windelov"
Limnophilia aromatica
HM
Blyxa
Rotala 'Mini' Type 1
Cryptocoryne willisii

I may be wrong on some though. I highly doubt all of those will make it into this tank though. We've got 5 tanks going in the household now if I'm not mistaken, I'm sure we could find somewhere for whatever I don't use!


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

What kind of tunes do your fish listen too! :icon_wink


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Your plant choices sound great except perhaps the L. aromatica. I think it might look a little crowded in a small tank. Do you have driftwood that you plan to use in this tank already picked out?

And you mentioning Cryptocoryne willisii reminds me of how badly I want to try that plant.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

thief said:


> What kind of tunes do your fish listen too! :icon_wink


Oh they'll get quite the variety, plus movies from time to time! Maybe I should move the subwoofer onto the desk too and get the Amano waves going hahaha.



FrostyNYC said:


> Your plant choices sound great except perhaps the L. aromatica. I think it might look a little crowded in a small tank. Do you have driftwood that you plan to use in this tank already picked out?
> 
> And you mentioning Cryptocoryne willisii reminds me of how badly I want to try that plant.


Yeah like I said I doubt I'll use all of them in here, we've got 7 potential tanks I could use them in. TBH I had never even heard of that type of crypt until my brother told me I got some along with an order!


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

So I found a place that is LITERALLY right down the road that's website states they carry ADA products. I'm going to head down there tomorrow before work and check out what they got. I don't have ANY driftwood picked out for this yet, literally the only thing I have ready for this tank is the tank itself. And the plants should be on their way tomorrow. I'm planning on picking up the filter tomorrow and likely finding some sand or such to use in here as well. 
I do need some help though. I'm torn as to what to use for a light on here. Like I said I'm looking to keep it low tech, and I think using the Hampton Bay Desk Lamp would push the boundaries on that, even if I raised it high enough. But in the same regard, I think that an Ott-Lite would have too _little_ light to successfully grow these plants. And like I said either here or in another forum, I don't mind dosing, but I'd really rather not have Co2 on here. Any ideas on what I should do about light? Should I just go for the cheap Hampton Bay lamp and raise it?


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds like a good start so far! Where can one find a Red Sea Nano Filter at a store? Only places I've seen them are on eBay...

Sorry I can't help much with the light decision; I'm fairly new to planted tanks and am learning things here and there as I go along. I'll keep up with this journal to see your progress.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

I got my Red Sea nano filter at Petco. I think they are like $15 there.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Well I had a whole thing written about this tank but stupid laptop selected out of the textbox and went back a page when I hit delete... 
So in short, this tank is still the same. I've only added the filter and decided that the desk is not a good place for it. I was having some trouble decided what to do with this tank but through the course of writing the previous post, I decided on what I'll be doing, or at least what the plan is. I still want the Java Fern to be the centerpiece, so I'm going to find some type of jagged dark rock to sort of come out from the center, preferably low-lying, sort of give it a crater feel I guess. Surrounding this will be Marsellia minuta. I'm actually hoping this does NOT carpet. I want it to maintain a sort of sporadic look to it. If it does end up carpeting, as I'll have to use high(er) light to get it to stay short(er) and maintain the low-leaf growth, I won't hate it but I'd prefer it to stay sporadic. 
With all that being said, I'll still have to wait until Fish Gallery gets their stock of Aquasoil replenished, and at some point I'll have to get the light for this tank. And I've got to find somewhere to put it too... At least I've decided to stay in my current house and not move so I can set this up


----------



## liquidxshadowz (Sep 28, 2009)

Alright man, I went and picked up your Red Sea Nano Filter, annnnd I filled you up with Aquasoil. It's time to get this thing rollin'


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Well let's get the slate we need on Sunday and I'll be ready to fill!


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice tank I like the choice of plants. Hopefully you find a nice light.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have one of those Hampton Bays and I really like it. I think it would even match the fish's speakers lol.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

My roommate picked me up the light for this today where he works. I'm going to update the first post later today with the specs for everything and such but for now I'll post pictures of where it stands now.


----------



## liquidxshadowz (Sep 28, 2009)

merry christmas honey buns..nowwwww fill it!

...no ****.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Is that an Ottlite? Does it run on battery. Looks nice!


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

dxiong5 said:


> Is that an Ottlite? Does it run on battery. Looks nice!


It's a knockoff Ott-Lite, but it's essentially the same. It's plug-in, I'll need a timer though because it shuts off by closing it ><
Thanks!


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

real eager to see how this one turns out. Looking good so far


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Max, you're about to start spending a LOT more money on this hobby. Trust me. Keep an eye out in the SnS for a 2213. Don't even bother with glass pipes yet, unless you wanna get some Cal Aqua ones. I realize that this should be a PM but meh.
And thanks, I just need to find the right rocks and a location for this (other than on my uneven, constantly moving desk) and then I can fill it and add the Java Fern


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Do you want the windelov and needle leaf I have? I'm not liking the way it fits in my tank.

And you mean with the ADA stuff? I don't know that I'm actually going to be setting it up yet, but it was a steal and I've always wanted an ADA tank. Dad says I should put it where the nano cubes at and make it saltwater.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

I like the lights!! Just realized I have the same speakers as you do for my laptop...nice!!


----------



## -kenny- (Mar 25, 2009)

I have the same lights. They work great.


I'll be following this thread. I'm setting up a low tech mini-m soon.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

So, finally got around to doing everything for this tank today. I moved it to the kitchen counter where it will not get bumped around and whatnot. I filled it, and threw out that clump of moss that was taking up space in the back. I just need to get the hardscape for it so I can get the Java Fern in here too. Also, after looking at having it filled and seeing how it looked all set up, I decided I need to double the lighting on here and run two of the Ott's. Otherwise, one side is bright and colorful while the other side is dark and in turn will grow uneven. Hopefully even with 26W I'll be able to avoid running Co2 to this. If not I'll have to end up buying a second Target stand and the two-way manifold from GLA to solve that problem with my current needle valve!


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Quick question...do you plan on using a heater? If so, what kind?


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

Looking nice bro.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Aquamadman said:


> Looking nice bro.


Thanks! I'll need to put the filled pictures up here soon.



ermano said:


> Quick question...do you plan on using a heater? If so, what kind?


Well I generally don't run heaters on any of my nano tanks. Usually the light is enough to keep the water at a good temperature. It's easier to run a heater on a tank using a canister filter though, and running it inline. Otherwise, IMO, it looks kinda tacky and out of place.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

ermano said:


> Quick question...do you plan on using a heater? If so, what kind?


Figured I'd follow up on this a second time within this post. It's getting cold, even here in Texas, so I'm going to have to get a heater for whichever tank I decide to stock with fauna. I've seen this heater used in tanks of our size, I think it was *Ugly Genius* who used it. I'm planning to use it on mine. It should hide pretty well, and keep the water at around 78º F. I'd say it's probably perfect for the Mini-S since the only adequate canister available for it is the ZooMed and that can't take inline heaters.



Anyways, onto this post. I'm going to try to find some rocks for this tank. Like I said in the last update I made on this thread, it's filled moved and running. I'll be getting a second light for it eventually, no rush for that, just more for uniform growth than anything. I've been meaning to snap some pics, but at the moment the Java Fern and the single C.willissii are just floating, and it's a bit ugly. Hopefully I find a hardscape I like and can have everything taken care of this weekend.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Just an update where the guy stands. I didn't get any rocks over the weekend. I just haven't been able to find ones that are the look I'm hoping to achieve in here. Here it is about 10 minutes ago:



















As you can probably tell, the M. minuta is growing a LOT faster on the side with the light overhanging. I'm going to be getting a second one, but my girlfriend got it for me for Christmas, so I'll have to wait on that one... 

I really need to get something to attach the Java Fern too. I hate having it just sitting there like that. And I have no idea how to incorporate that Crypt into the tank (it's in the very middle, you can see the roots), but I know I want it in here.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice ramos...looks good!!


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Was in the kitchen due to a mishap with the dogs water bowl (kitchen was flooded, awesome) and figured I'd updated this thread. Nothing new going on in here really, but there is some growth as far as the carpet goes. 


Sorry for the blurriness on this one, I haven't been using the tripod lately and was still in the middle of cleaning the big spill haha









Right side









Left side









Best pic I got of the crypt, hoping I can work this into the scape









And look here, staghorn! But the good color staghorn 







​
On the topic of algae, that's another thing that's surprised me about this tank. Not only was there no tannin soaked water from the brand new Aquasoil, this tank has been filled up for almost two weeks now, with not even a hint of GSA, diatoms, GDA, anything you'd expect in a brand new tank. Maybe it's the same reason that the staghorn is dying? I'm dosing this tank about 3x weekly with ADA Brighty-K only.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Finally got the second light on here! Still tossing around the idea of manzanita and/or rocks for the scape in here, but I'm more than certain I'll be ditching the Java Fern for some type of moss. The M. minuta is growing pretty well in here, a lot faster than I'd thought it would!



























​


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually that fern in the middle is pretty cool looking. It almost looks like it's being held up by driftwood that you can't see. Do those Ott Lights put out really blue light, or is it just the white point of the camera?


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

I like how you set up those lights...


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I guess I should update this with whats going on with it. Within the week I received some driftwood and some moss. I've got a scape in mind, I boiled a bunch of the manzanita, but some of the bigger pieces refused to sink after about 3 hours so I tied them to a rock and have them submerged right now. The moss is pretty much just floating around, waiting to get attached to the wood. I got a ton of Taiwan Moss and a smaller portion of Peacock Moss. I think I'm going to be using some rocks from my Mini M as well. I don't have any pictures right now, I might have some in the next few days once the scape is up and whatnot. 
I also put together some DIY Co2. Running it through the filter right now, well, it will be when it starts making the Co2 that is.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

can't wait to see it! question...i recently set up a 2217 on my 20G tank..i have a power head right next to my diffuser (just to push the co2 around and break up the co2 bubbles a little more). the powerhead is pushing some of the co2 bubbles in the direction of the intake. the filter seems to be shooting out alot of air/co2 bubbles. will this damage the filter?


----------



## puffer07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Is your Red Sea Deco Art loud at all? Does it vibrate against the glass?


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

This tank looks a WHOLE lot different now! Went the driftwood route and got some Peacock Moss to tie to it. The M. minuta finally got happy with the tank and EXPLODED. It's growing like crazy now. These pictures were taken last week, the rock has since been removed and the branches have moved themselves around a little bit. 













































​

To answer the questions, I've never had Co2 bubbles damage a filter and I run might straight into the intake. It usually doesn't create enough of an air pocket to do any damage. And no, the Red Sea Nano isn't loud at all. I actually just bought one as a backup for my Mini-M today, and the only reason it's making any noise is because I put media from my canister filter in there and it's bouncing around at the inflow. Haven't had it vibrate against the glass at any time, and in my opinion it's the best nano filter you can buy, hands down.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Now add the ferns and crypt back :icon_twis as a backdrop.

The rock in the middle just seem to stand out a bit much.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

PinoyBoy said:


> Now add the ferns and crypt back :icon_twis as a backdrop.
> 
> The rock in the middle just seem to stand out a bit much.


Funny you mention that. The rock has been removed, actually was removed later that night after taking these pictures. And the crypt is in here now, but right now it's still pretty small. I need to add a little bit more AS to here, maybe get a small manzanita burl and remove the short branch. Then get some bushy stem to serve as a backdrop. The ferns were traded off to get the moss


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks awesome. Those shots you took of the moss on the DW are saweeet!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks really nice with the dark DW and moss. 

-Andrew


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Impressive tank! Can't wait to see what it looks like now!


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Been a while since I updated this, but sold the moss and took a pic for the person buying it. And a pic of the lone inhabitant in here (his buddy must have taken a leap and been found by the dog :/)
I want to rescape but don't want to ruin the M. minuta I have in here... I'll have to see what I can do about that...


----------



## tak13 (Jan 12, 2010)

Any updates?
I really looking up to your tank because of other tanks run on pressurized co2. I want to see a nice tank that only run on diy.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Nothing currently with this tank, I removed the driftwood & moss and I'm waiting on some Aquasoil to do a little more with this tank. The M. minuta is pretty much fully carpeted at this point now though.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Any pics ? I would like to see the full carpet of MM..


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Tank was sold a month ago or so. The last pictures that were posted in this thread show the carpet pretty well.


----------

